#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  MSc Field & Well Management - Reservoir Geology (2001)

## gusgon

441 pages- PDF

*LINK*:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This book covers a wide a range of earth science and related subjects, and their application to the exploration and production of hydrocarbons

This volume is dedicated to the methods and practices of the modern petroleum industry, with considerable emphasis on developing transferable skills.
The book is aimed at geoscience graduates wanting to gain a broad and applied technical background that prepares them for a professional career as a petroleum geoscientist, and those already working in the industry who wish to enhance their technical skills and qualifications

Contents
1 Introduction to Geology
The Topic
In the Beginning
Anatomy of the Earth
Geothermal Energy
Minerals
Basic Rock Categories
Igneous Rocks
Sedimentary Rocks
Sedimentary Environments
Structural Geology
Metamorphic Rock & Metamorphism
Field Relationships & Stratigraphy
Earth Surface Features
Earthquakes
Gravity Anomalies & Isostasy
Geomagnetism
Plate Tectonics
2 Exploration Geophysics
Introduction
Data Acquisition
Seismic Waves
P-Wavelet Shape
P-Wave Transmission Paths: Single Interface
Seismic Velocity
Data Processing
Interpretation of Seismic Data for Structures
Interpretation of Seismic Data for Subsurface Properties
Downhole Seismic Techniques
References


3 Petroleum Geoscience
Introduction
The Occurence of Petroleum
What are Oil and Gas?
Source Rocks
Reservoir Rocks & Seals
Reservoir Damage (Compaction & Diagenesis)
Seals or Cap Rocks
Traps
Migration
Oil & Gas of the North Sea Area
References
Glossary
Figures
Graphics
Appendix: SlidesSee More: MSc Field & Well Management - Reservoir Geology (2001)

----------


## ochonogornaphtali

Its showing errors. Cant download it. Any other link please?

----------


## ochonogornaphtali

Warning: Only variables should be passed by reference in ..../redirector.php on line 43

----------


## reservoir_re

Thanks so much!

----------

